# [ICON]



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

For anyone interested, here is an ICS themed Google Music logo for use as default album artwork or whatever else you may find a use for. For some reason about 300 of my albums have one of four album atworks including Afroman, 311, Nsync (ewww), and Scarface, and it got quite annoying. I'm also not a fan of the ugly colored bars Google uses within the app if something has no artwork, so I've replaced everything with this album art I cooked up. Enjoy!

Edit: Oops, if a mod would do me a favor and rename this to something like "[ICON] Default Album Artwork", I'd appreciate it!


----------

